# Orgasm



## Sam7474 (May 21, 2019)

Ok ladies the only way I have ever been able to orgasm was with clit stimulation. The other night my husband and I started to have sex after a really good oral warm up which we usually have and he just slide his whole length in me all at once and started pumping me. Within a minute I started cumming. This was the first time I ever came without clit contact. It actually felt weird and did not last as long as it usually does. My question is how many of you can cum without clit touching? Also how does it feel to you compared to clit rubbing.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Sam7474 said:


> Ok ladies the only way I have ever been able to orgasm was with clit stimulation. The other night my husband and I started to have sex after a really good oral warm up which we usually have and he just slide his whole length in me all at once and started pumping me. Within a minute I started cumming. This was the first time I ever came without clit contact. It actually felt weird and did not last as long as it usually does. My question is how many of you can cum without clit touching? Also how does it feel to you compared to clit rubbing.


About 75% of women cannot come from PIV sex alone.


----------



## I'mAllIn (Oct 20, 2011)

I am able to orgasm from PIV sex occasionally, but not usually. There are things my husband can do while we are having PIV sex that will significantly increase the likelihood, but explaining what might well break TAM rules and I don't think it would help the OP. I guess the question I have is, did your husband do anything different/new this time that might have led to the unusual happy ending?


----------



## Sam7474 (May 21, 2019)

No he didnt do anything different other then pushing it all in at once. Usually he has to take some time entering.


----------



## I'mAllIn (Oct 20, 2011)

Sam7474 said:


> No he didnt do anything different other then pushing it all in at once. Usually he has to take some time entering.


So forgive my asking, but did it hurt? Because a certain level of pain is what really gets me going sometimes and then all bets are off.


----------



## Sam7474 (May 21, 2019)

Yes to be honest it always hurts at the start no matter how much forplay we have. Even when he takes his time.


----------



## Rooster2015 (Jun 12, 2015)

I can bring my wife to orgasm with PIV. But I spend a good amount of time with forplay. She usually is ready to jump my bones by then. The only problem with that is she cums within minutes and it’s so intense it’s a one and done thing.


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

I can only orgasm from clit stimulation. I actually have it pierced so it makes it easy to reach orgasm Bc all I need is the ring to rub up against him.
It’s funny though Bc with my ex husband I could only orgasm with me being on top or him giving me oral. With my new boyfriend I can only orgasm with him on top. I think it’s just different bodies hit it a different way or something.


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

Rooster2015 said:


> I can bring my wife to orgasm with PIV. But I spend a good amount of time with forplay. She usually is ready to jump my bones by then. The only problem with that is she cums within minutes and it’s so intense it’s a one and done thing.


Thats odd. Thats usually a male issue.


----------



## Lucky18 (May 13, 2019)

It’s rare but it does still happen for me from time to time. When I was early 20s even a finger inside would send me to O but now I’m so used to clit stimulation it’s kinda my go to. I do come stronger with clit orgasms though


----------

